
Seventeenth-century Europeans ate mummies (2015) - benbreen
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2015/12/why-did-seventeenth-century-europeans.html
======
cs702
Huh. Just when I thought nothing would surprise me, it turns out that not so
long ago, people in one the most advanced civilizations on earth at them were
eating freaking _mummies_... for medicinal purposes.

The screenshot of a medicinal book of the time, recommending "skull of a man
ought to be such an one which dieth a violent death and never buried" for
grinding down and drinking, is also priceless:

[https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-B0wp2PB7GU0/VmJleJf7SHI/AAAAAAAAC...](https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-B0wp2PB7GU0/VmJleJf7SHI/AAAAAAAACW0/CqC4B2uxhKQ/s640/books-2.png)

~~~
Arbalest
Now that you've said it, I'm thinking, so we still have homeopathy and other
stuff despite being the most advanced we've ever been.

~~~
Pfhreak
It's interestingly a holdover from that era, or not long after, when doctors
were still trying to figure out how to cure even basic illnesses.

------
Freeboots
Crushed em up for pigment too, Mummy Brown, until early 20th century when
demand dropped off (and they started running out of mummies).

~~~
tmm84
As someone who grew up with a parent that was an artist I had never heard of
this color till now. Just the name of it is awesome.

------
FiatLuxDave
The history section of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mummia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mummia)
is an excellent adjunct to this article.

------
silveroriole
So the guy on Twitter who wanted to drink the red liquid mummy juice had the
right idea...

------
TheUndead96
What a bizarre species we are

